# 2 Birds... One Stone



## chitown (Jun 1, 2015)

While reading the ingredients of my dandruff shampoo, I realized it contains hydrochloric acid and then it came to me...

Bring my old rusty bikes in the shower with me and I can remove the rust on the bikes while at the same time maintain an itch free, dandruff free scalp.






Hope this helps as I know many of us were looking for a good reason to shower with our bikes.

Regards,

Chris


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 1, 2015)

It's true. I caught mine sneaking showers...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 1, 2015)

I like clean bicycles!
Especially this one....


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 1, 2015)

I wonder if that shampoo would cure my trucks dandruff, that pesky dry flaking pealing clear coat.


----------

